# Need Ideas for 20 Gal!!



## fishyluvr (Jun 16, 2011)

Any suggestions? I had a GSP i was planning on occupying the tank with, though I just lost him to internal parasites 

I need to be inspired if anyone has any good ideas! Thanks!

PS---
I have a 30 gal tropical community with 1 baby black ghost knife, 3 plecos, some ghost shrimp, a cory cat, a loach, and 2 danios.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

One pair (M and F) of Feather Fin Rainbows: Google Image Result for http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/Rainbowfish/images/Threadfin(Featherfin)RainbowfishWFRa_C1884.jpg

And maybe 6-10 Long finned Serpae Tetras: Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Serpae_tetra.JPG

I plan on putting these in my 20g when it's cycled. (Along with the current 3 Otos, 4 Chillies, 2 frogs, flower shrimp and RCS shrimps.

Just an idea.

Or maybe some Harlequin Rasboras: Google Image Result for http://exotic-aquariums.com/images/rasbora1.jpg
and lemon tetras: Google Image Result for http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Tetras/LemonTetra2.jpg 

Keep in mind everything I've listed (except the pair of rainbows) is a schooling fish, so be careful with numbers and stocking. I was told that more than 1 male Featherfin in a tank would be trouble, but I could be wrong so you may want to ask around. (I suggested 1 pair rather than 1 male to 2-3 females because I've only ever seen them sold as pairs.)


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

holly has a good list going.. +1

be sure to treat the tank with a small amount of aquarium salt to help kill off any other parasites that may be left in there, then do a water change before adding the new fish.


----------



## Cichlids101 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would go with the Rainbows. You might like to look at some of the other small Rainbows like some of the Pseudomugil. In 20gal you could do 5 Iriatherina Werneri, 5 Pseudomugil Furcatus & 5Pseudomugil Signifer with no problems. Just so you know all Rainbows are schooling fish that should be kept in groups of at least five.


----------



## fishyluvr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the ideas! I love those long fins...They are gorgeous. I actually was considering putting a school in my 30 gal tropical community (currently has ghost shrimp, albino clawed frog, cory cat, loach, ghost knife, and 2 plecos) though i never see them at my LFS so i will have to see if i can special order some. I was also thinking honey gourami perhaps.

And yes, I will not move any fish until my tank has been cleaned w gravel vac a few times and water tested and safe for 2 weeks. I have had my fair share of illness and am very cautious!!*old dude


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You have fish in a tank with a Clawed Frog?! And they are still living?! Wow! I'm impressed! All the sites I've read have said nothing is safe with those frogs unless it's another Clawed Frog - they eat everything! (I've got Dwarf Frogs, which don't eat any animals because they are too small.....) How long have you had him in the tank with the fish?


----------



## fishyluvr (Jun 16, 2011)

He is a dwarf clawed.


----------

